# default group policy gpt.ini deleted/missing on server 2008 r2



## chianderson (Feb 19, 2015)

So I recently found that the default group policy gpt.ini file was missing/deleted from our 2008 r2 domain controller. I've gone through our backups to see if I could restore from there but it's missing in each one. I suspect that one of my predecessors might have deleted the files. There are group policy objects that are missing their sysvol folders and have not been removed from the group policy object list. The default group policy object is still in the group policy manager and the folder in the sysvol directory is there, so it's just the gpt.ini file that's gone. Is there a way to restore/recreate/fix/import the missing file? If not, what is the best method to repair the default group policy file?

The event ID is 1058, windows tried to read the file and was not successful. Group policy settings may not be applied until this even is resolved.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## geekytechy (Dec 24, 2014)

you can use Dcgpofix to fix default domain policy. See the following link for reference.

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh875588.aspx


----------

